# High quality kit



## APBcustoms

I'm on a search for the most appealing pen kit. I have some of the highest quality pen blanks that I've been stock piling and I want to make some pens that will sell upwards of 100-200 bucks anyone know of some good kits


----------



## manbuckwal

Majestic Fountain pens sell online anywhere from 120-300. 

The Majestic Jr's are right behind em and easier to make IMO


----------



## APBcustoms

manbuckwal said:


> Majestic Fountain pens sell online anywhere from 120-300.
> 
> The Majestic Jr's are right behind em and easier to make IMO



Thank you I just checked them out and wow they are beautiful


----------



## Tclem

No no no no no don't make me get any of those. Austin don't ask Tom those questions I'll be ordering them now lol. Tom makes them look good and good luck Austin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

APBcustoms said:


> Thank you I just checked them out and wow they are beautiful


I have the Rollerball kit in the 2014 Auction with some pen blanks . Check it out


----------



## APBcustoms

manbuckwal said:


> I have the Rollerball kit in the 2014 Auction with some pen blanks . Check it out



I saw that it's a great buy ima try a swoop it out from underneath them. 



Tclem said:


> No no no no no don't make me get any of those. Austin don't ask Tom those questions I'll be ordering them now lol. Tom makes them look good and good luck Austin.



Haha. Hey man check out the thread I threw up for the trade I got going on with you.


----------



## Patrude

"Exotic blanks. Com" carries the Emperor in 22k gold. Sells for $65.00 & reads well. I have had it on my wish listfor a couple of years. just can't seem to get myself to pay that much for a kit


----------



## ironman123

At $65 bucks it is not a kit, it is a Component Set.

Ray


----------



## Bean_counter

Check out the roman harvest at timberbits.com, if you spend over 80 bucks shipping is free... Fountains in my opinion will bring the highest dollar but they are special market and buyers are typically anal about the nibs and tuning. Good bock nibs are a great upgrade on them and tuning isn't too hard. Good luck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rdabpenman

I agree that the Roman Harvest fountains are a great high end component set and have bee great sellers for me.


http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06491.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06480.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06507.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Patrude

That's why it's stote="ironman123, post: 157954, member: 1431"]At $65 bucks it is not a kit, it is a Component Set.

Ray[/quote]
That is why it's still on my wish list. I expect it will be there for a long time too


----------



## ironman123

Rich, I understand that.

Ray


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

Roman Harvest are good, but they are a cheaper built version of the Cambridge that is put out Berea. As stated above, the Majestic line is always a big seller -- Squire, Junior, and Full sized. Fountains fetch more money than RB, it's just a fact of the market. If you do make fountains, however, be prepared to upgrade the nib and know 'nib speak' if you want to sell them at a high price point. The emporer is another good pen kit in the high dollar range, and it's worth it to have one in your inventory. The Imperial is my personal favorite high dollar pen kit, and I have about 4 or 5 in stock at all times of them. (Some of my Imperials have sold up to $300 with a Heritance nib and fancy acrylic blank w/ mother of pearl cast in it.)

Oh yes! The lotus pen kit is also an excellent fountain pen kit in the high dollar range.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## APBcustoms

So guess it's time to learn nib speak shall I start a thread for that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

APBcustoms said:


> So guess it's time to learn nib speak shall I start a thread for that?



Your best bet on that is to look at nib tuning videos on youtube, etc. People are VERY finicky when it comes to nibs, and most high end pen buyers will not even consider something if it doesn't have what they deem the best nib. (Brand) The funny thing is, you can make relatively inexpensive nibs write better than out-of-the-box high end nibs just by tuning it. A tuned nib will almost always write better than an out of the box nib. 

Tuning isn't hard, it just needs a loupe and a little know-how. It basically invovles manipulating the tines to be in perfect alignment. In some cases, some people take it even further by hand polishing the tip of the nib with extremely fine micro-mesh grits. If you spend time tuning the nib, you can command a higher price just from that additional labor alone.

Basically, just look up the differences between gold nibs and steel nibs (still nibs are often preferred these days, and are huge amounts cheaper), nib tuning, ink converters and what they do, etc... It's actually pretty fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Patrude

I worked with the Celtics kit from wood pen pro.com. this was a decent and attractive kit and not too pricey. This one is also a bit of a step down from the top end Cambridge. Nice special market kit though


----------



## Tclem

Ah man I just ordered some cheaper sets to start out with guess I need to throw them away and do some more research and googling.


----------



## Schroedc

Tclem said:


> Ah man I just ordered some cheaper sets to start out with guess I need to throw them away and do some more research and googling.



Not necessarily, As long as they are only cheap and not "crap" people will still be interested, I've found a few inexpensive fountain pen kits that are decent and that sell well for me for the crowd that would love to have a fountain pen but don't want to drop a ton of money into them. Lately the Vertex magnetic cap fountain pens from PSI have been really popular, I've got one I built just when they came out and use as my daily driver pen day in and day out and beat the snot out of it and it still writes like the day I started using it, maybe even better now that it's broke in.


----------



## Tclem

Schroedc said:


> Not necessarily, As long as they are only cheap and not "crap" people will still be interested, I've found a few inexpensive fountain pen kits that are decent and that sell well for me for the crowd that would love to have a fountain pen but don't want to drop a ton of money into them. Lately the Vertex magnetic cap fountain pens from PSI have been really popular, I've got one I built just when they came out and use as my daily driver pen day in and day out and beat the snot out of it and it still writes like the day I started using it, maybe even better now that it's broke in.


Those are the kits I just ordered bi have several people that want a fountain kit but like you said don't want to drop a fortune on them. Guess the big dogs will tell me if they want a pricier one.


----------



## Tclem

Actually I got the vertex supreme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tclem said:


> Actually I got the vertex supreme



Let me know what you think of that one. I haven't done the supremes yet.

Whoops, I just realized I hijacked this thread. Sorry, I'm done  Carry on.


----------



## Patrude

Oh man never throw paid for kits away. I agree, it's more about how well you execute. You can make a modest kit look pricey by using a great blank and by paying close attention to the finish. True stone blanks cost but because of their weight they make a great impression


----------



## Tclem

Will do @Schroedc you know I'll post pictures. I've got a bunch of good blanks on the way. Going to choose very carefully


----------

